# Padron and Residency



## KennyM (Jun 25, 2020)

Registering for the Padron and Residency, would a 6 months tourist lease for a house be acceptable in Torrevieja, heard so many different stories just want to make absolutely sure? Any help would gratefully be received!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I doubt very much that would be sufficient reasons to gain residency. 

To gain residency you will need to prove that you have enough income to satisfy the authorities you won't become a burden on the state. You would need to prove that you have full healthcare cover for you and your family paid for a full year. You will need to have a monthly income of at least €500 paid into a Spanish bank account for the last three months and proof of outgoings being paid to various companies to prove that you actually are living here legally in Spain. 

There maybe other documents that you will have to present to the authorities. 

If successful in your application for residency an NIE number will be issued as part of that application. 

Steve


----------



## KennyM (Jun 25, 2020)

tebo53 said:


> I doubt very much that would be sufficient reasons to gain residency.
> 
> To gain residency you will need to prove that you have enough income to satisfy the authorities you won't become a burden on the state. You would need to prove that you have full healthcare cover for you and your family paid for a full year. You will need to have a monthly income of at least €500 paid into a Spanish bank account for the last three months and proof of outgoings being paid to various companies to prove that you actually are living here legally in Spain.
> 
> ...


I already have an NIE number and Spanish bank account, healthcare isn't a problem. My main concern was the type of property lease I would have, if the local town hall would have a problem with a tourist lease.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

KennyM said:


> I already have an NIE number and Spanish bank account, healthcare isn't a problem. My main concern was the type of property lease I would have, if the local town hall would have a problem with a tourist lease.


It largely depends on the ayuntamiento concerned. Some accept short tourist rental, others insist on proper long-term lease. You just have to make an enquiry.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Joppa said:


> It largely depends on the ayuntamiento concerned. Some accept short tourist rental, others insist on proper long-term lease. You just have to make an enquiry.


Properly a padron should only be issued to someone already resident and in the official government guidance for TIE applications, both first time and green card/TIE exchanges, the word 'padron' is not even mentioned!


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

MataMata said:


> Properly a padron should only be issued to someone already resident and in the official government guidance for TIE applications, both first time and green card/TIE exchanges, the word 'padron' is not even mentioned!


And yet Barcelona insist on seeing your padron certificate when you apply for your TIE, otherwise they will turn you away. It happened to a friend of mine...although as you say, nowhere in the instructions does it mention the Padron.

Bonkers.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

You will be applying at Alicante.
Which is where we will be. 

You will need 9000 in Spanish bank and that has to be maintained along with daily outgoings to show you have been living here for 3 months. 
When you or your gestor submit the bank statements have to be signed and stamped by the bank. 
Healthcare with no co pay and you have to supply the certificate and a copy of the policy. 
You will also need the padron as they will ask for it. 
And a lease for a year or the deeds to your property. 
Also don't forget NIE and passport. 

Alicante is one of the hardest regions to get residency as a UK citizen. It requires almost 2x the amount in the bank as anywhere else. 

Also they won't let you apply unless you have been here for the 3 months. 

That is the information from our solicitors who are dealing with applications on a daily basis.


----------



## KennyM (Jun 25, 2020)

Barriej said:


> You will be applying at Alicante.
> Which is where we will be.
> 
> You will need 9000 in Spanish bank and that has to be maintained along with daily outgoings to show you have been living here for 3 months.
> ...


Thanks for the warning, any idea which is the easist region?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

KennyM said:


> Thanks for the warning, any idea which is the easist region?


I think you have to apply in the region that you intend to live.

Steve


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

KennyM said:


> Thanks for the warning, any idea which is the easist region?


I don't know about other provinces, but Málaga only requires 5,538€ per year or 461€ per month for one person, and will accept money in British bank accounts with 6-month statement. If you are on pension, they will also accept pension statement/certificate, translated into Spanish.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

tebo53 said:


> I think you have to apply in the region that you intend to live.
> 
> Steve


Yes....You have to do it within the Province you live in.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

MataMata said:


> Properly a padron should only be issued to someone already resident and in the official government guidance for TIE applications, both first time and green card/TIE exchanges, the word 'padron' is not even mentioned!


Not always it seems. I'm not resident but own property and am registered on the padron.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

And yet when I applied for my TIE in Barcelona recently I had to show a Padron Certificate.....although as you say, nowhere in the instructions for the new TIE process does it mention this.
I had a friend turned away because he didn´t have his Padron Certificate.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

DonMarco said:


> Not always it seems. I'm not resident but own property and am registered on the padron.


So are several of my friends, residing in the UK, with second homes here. They shouldn’t be, it is only for Spanish residents. 

The Ayuntamiento encourages it with non-residents because they can apply for more money per person. 

I obtained my Residency from Fuengirola ( Mijas) - only then, could I apply for the Padrón.

Apparently, It works differently in each region !!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Allie-P said:


> So are several of my friends, residing in the UK, with second homes here. They shouldn’t be, it is only for Spanish residents.
> 
> The Ayuntamiento encourages it with non-residents because they can apply for more money per person.
> 
> ...


Not only in each region, but it can vary between towns in the same region.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Not only in each region, but it can vary between towns in the same region.


Indeed, and from the same office from day to day. The Fuengirola rules are for Residency * then * Padrón, though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> I think you have to apply in the region that you intend to live.
> 
> Steve


More to the point - where you DO live!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The 'rules' for an EU citizen is residency then padrón, as the padrón isn't supposed to be issued until you show proof of residency. Of course not all towns follow this & some still encourage non-residenst to 'empadronarse'. 

Non-EU citizens have to register on the padron as part of formailising their residency / TIE application, though of course must have a resident visa before coming to Spain. 

Possibly this is why some offices are expecting the padrón cert at the WA linked TIE application. Which if you think about it makes sense. We are no longer EU citizens, but until the end of the year we have the right to register under EU rules.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DonMarco said:


> Not always it seems. I'm not resident but own property and am registered on the padron.


You shouldn't be. If I were you, I'd take myself off the padrón asap. Being on the padrón if you don't live here can cause tax issues now & moreso if in the future you decide to move here. 

You have essentially declared that you live in Spain by registering on the padrón, & hacienda would take that into account should you hit their radar & they decide that you are tax resident.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> DonMarco said:
> 
> 
> > Not always it seems. I'm not resident but own property and am registered on the padron.
> ...


Being on the padron will mean that you are declaring yourself a resident and therefore liable for tax. Just take yourself off if you are a non resident. These things can cause problems if the tax authorities decide to look at you which they do from time to time.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

xabiaxica said:


> You shouldn't be. If I were you, I'd take myself off the padrón asap. Being on the padrón if you don't live here can cause tax issues now & moreso if in the future you decide to move here.
> 
> You have essentially declared that you live in Spain by registering on the padrón, & hacienda would take that into account should you hit their radar & they decide that you are tax resident.


I was last night talking to someone I know who has lived here for many years and is now scrabbling to get "Residencia". He is using a well known local "Gestor" who has arranged his Private Health care at a cost of 1200€ but also said that he *Must* sign on the padron which he did last week. I was under the impression that you should not be on Padron until you have your "Residencia" but it seems some Gestors take a different view, in this area of the Axarquia anyway. The Gestor also told him that all he required was 3 months bank statements showing an active account paying normal daily living expenses, no income mentioned. Will be interesting to see if his application succeeds.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Love Karma said:


> I was last night talking to someone I know who has lived here for many years and is now scrabbling to get "Residencia". He is using a well known local "Gestor" who has arranged his Private Health care at a cost of 1200€ but also said that he *Must* sign on the padron which he did last week. I was under the impression that you should not be on Padron until you have your "Residencia" but it seems some Gestors take a different view, in this area of the Axarquia anyway. The Gestor also told him that all he required was 3 months bank statements showing an active account paying normal daily living expenses, no income mentioned. Will be interesting to see if his application succeeds.


 Take a look at post #18 on this thread.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

As Xabiaxica says...Residencia then Padron. But here in Barcelona you definitely need your Padron certificate to apply for the TIE.
Each person in every office seems to ask for different things.
You could go one day to the Extranjeria/Police office and be refused because something is incorrect. Yet you can return another day with exactly the same forms as before, see a different person and everything is ok. That´s the frustrating part of it all.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

However, if you arrive in Spain with the intention of being a resident then you can sign on padron. If the rule was hard and fast you would be asked for your registration card but you aren't. When I arrived I needed to put my kid in school. You need the padron for that and as a child cannot be denied a school place the padron cant be refused. So it's never as simple as it looks


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

xabiaxica said:


> Take a look at post #18 on this thread.


Thank you, yes I had read the post, my post is just a recent account of someones personal experience and what their Gestor was telling them was required currently.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Love Karma said:


> Thank you, yes I had read the post, my post is just a recent account of someones personal experience and what their Gestor was telling them was required currently.


The gestor hopefully knows the requirements of the office at which the application is being made.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

xabiaxica said:


> The gestor hopefully knows the requirements of the office at which the application is being made.


Time will tell.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

DonMarco said:


> Not always it seems. I'm not resident but own property and am registered on the padron.


I said 'properly'!


----------



## SeletarHash88 (Oct 4, 2020)

My wife and I are both retired and have a house in England as our main residence. My wife is Spanish and I am British. My wife’s elderly parents mean we will need to spend longer time in Spain to help care for them. We intend to buy a flat in Spain soon. I have requested from Gov.UK an S1 Form to submit to try to secure Health rights in Spain before the 31 December 2020 end of EU Transition period. Do I need to have formal Residency in Spain before submitting the S1Form or could I quote my in-laws address where we are currently staying? I intend to adhere to the (90+90) 180 days ( or is it 183 days)maximum annual stays in Spain to keep my residency for tax purposes in UK.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

SeletarHash88 said:


> My wife and I are both retired and have a house in England as our main residence. My wife is Spanish and I am British. My wife’s elderly parents mean we will need to spend longer time in Spain to help care for them. We intend to buy a flat in Spain soon. I have requested from Gov.UK an S1 Form to submit to try to secure Health rights in Spain before the 31 December 2020 end of EU Transition period. Do I need to have formal Residency in Spain before submitting the S1Form or could I quote my in-laws address where we are currently staying? I intend to adhere to the (90+90) 180 days ( or is it 183 days)maximum annual stays in Spain to keep my residency for tax purposes in UK.


AFAIK you will have to register formally as residents of Spain before the year ends 

Proof of income 
Proof of address
Proof of healthcare 

You can’t be tax resident in the U.K. and be a resident of Spain ie you can’t have healthcare in two countries you either live in Spain or you don’t , if resident here you are subject to tax regulations in Spain not the U.K.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Megsmum said:


> AFAIK you will have to register formally as residents of Spain before the year ends
> 
> Proof of income
> Proof of address
> ...


This is not correct. 

It is the most usual situation but one can certainly be a UK tax resident whilst a (domicile) resident in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> This is not correct.
> 
> It is the most usual situation but one can certainly be a UK tax resident whilst a (domicile) resident in Spain.


However.. if you're a registered resident of Spain, Spain will almost certainly decide that you are tax resident & it would be up to you to prove otherwise. 


Point being - if anyone is thinking of registering before the end of the year in order to take advantage of the WA, but is in fact planning to continue living in the UK, they could be opeining a whole can of worms for themselves. 

Spain is for sure aware that people are doing or have done this, & you can bet your bottom dollar that newly registered British citizens will be subject to close scrutiny by hacienda.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Have you all seen the reports that Hacienda are insisting that people who are not ordinarily resident in Spain but have been "trapped" here for more than 183 days this year because of the pandemic will be considered tax resident for 2020?

https://www.abc.es/economia/abci-ha...iento-tributar-aqui-202009251418_noticia.html


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Megsmum said:
> 
> 
> > AFAIK you will have to register formally as residents of Spain before the year ends
> ...



I think the default position will be if resident then tax is due in country of residence. When you get your residency your card has a specific number besides your NIE ( on back of green card) this is your tax number and is automatically registered to hacienda. To suggest you are not liable to Spanish tax despite being a resident would require a fair amount of argument and proof on your behalf.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Have you all seen the reports that Hacienda are insisting that people who are not ordinarily resident in Spain but have been "trapped" here for more than 183 days this year because of the pandemic will be considered tax resident for 2020?
> 
> https://www.abc.es/economia/abci-ha...iento-tributar-aqui-202009251418_noticia.html


Presumably because very few were truly 'trapped'. 

Travel home was always permitted. I'm sure that in a few cases flights etc. might not have been available, but for a minority, rather than a majority. 


And of course the onus will be on the person to prove that they were truly trapped - not on Hacienda to prove that they weren't.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

How many Brits were trapped for over 6 months? I imagine anyone claiming they were unable to return would need fairly convincing proof ?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> When you get your residency your card has a specific number besides your NIE ( on back of green card) this is your tax number and is automatically registered to hacienda.


This is not true. The control number is a security check and is used to verify that the person using the NIE actually has the card (like a CCV number on a credit card). 

Your tax number is your NIE, and having a NIE, or a Certificate / card with a control number does not make you a tax resident automatically. But the burden of proof is on the individual to prove that they are not liable if Hacienda think otherwise.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kaipa said:


> I think the default position will be if resident then tax is due in country of residence. When you get your residency your card has a specific number besides your NIE ( on back of green card) this is your tax number and is automatically registered to hacienda. To suggest you are not liable to Spanish tax despite being a resident would require a fair amount of argument and proof on your behalf.


But is not impossible - as I stated.

Where is this 'magic tax number' on the older A4 sheets - there is no such thing. Your NIE is your tax number (which is also your NIF - the clue's in the name)


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Where is this 'magic tax number' on the older A4 sheets - there is no such thing. Your NIE is your tax number (which is also your NIF - the clue's in the name)


Actually , it was there (otherwise you would not be able to get a digital certificate). It is the 7 digit number at the top right of the old A4 format.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

xabiaxica said:


> Presumably because very few were truly 'trapped'.
> 
> Travel home was always permitted. I'm sure that in a few cases flights etc. might not have been available, but for a minority, rather than a majority.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I know second homeowners who have been going and coming without problems.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Overandout said:


> kaipa said:
> 
> 
> > When you get your residency your card has a specific number besides your NIE ( on back of green card) this is your tax number and is automatically registered to hacienda.
> ...


On the reverse bottom of green card there is a 7 digit number. This number allows you( well your assessor) to access your tax records.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

This year my accountant just asked for this number instead of requesting my retenciones de impuestos.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> This year my accountant just asked for this number instead of requesting my retenciones de impuestos.


That is because he is accessing your online records which are protected by the data protection laws and has to verify the access with the control number.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

kaipa said:


> How many Brits were trapped for over 6 months? I imagine anyone claiming they were unable to return would need fairly convincing proof ?


How many were 'trapped' for 3 months never mind 6!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Overandout said:


> That is because he is accessing your online records which are protected by the data protection laws and has to verify the access with the control number.


I have to use the same numero de soporte (as well as my NIE) to be able to complete my own tax return online, in order to obtain a numero de referencia from the Agencia Tributaria website (as I don't have a digital certificate). As you say, it's just an additional security number.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> I have to use the same numero de soporte (as well as my NIE) to be able to complete my own tax return online, in order to obtain a numero de referencia from the Agencia Tributaria website (as I don't have a digital certificate). As you say, it's just an additional security number.


Yes, I too use digital certificates to access public systems, including Hacienda for tax, but that is just one example of its use.

I do not call my credit card's CCV code the "Amazon number" just because I need that number when I add a payment card to my Amazon account!


----------



## questionsforever (Jan 15, 2021)

if you have Padron only and no NIE or other residency application as an EU citizen is there any fiscal implications or you can still be fiscally resident in your home country and won't get any inquires from the Padron registration regarding income taxes?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

questionsforever said:


> if you have Padron only and no NIE or other residency application as an EU citizen is there any fiscal implications or you can still be fiscally resident in your home country and won't get any inquires from the Padron registration regarding income taxes?


If you are registered on the padrón you have declared that address in Spain to be your main residence, so yes, it could have tax implications.

If you don't live in Spain, then you shouldn't be registered on the padrón, so I would suggest that you remove yourselffrom the list at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You should only be on padron if resident and if you are a resident you are declaring Spain as your centre of financial interest so you would need to make an annual tax declaration


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

questionsforever said:


> if you have Padron only and no NIE or other residency application as an EU citizen is there any fiscal implications or you can still be fiscally resident in your home country and won't get any inquires from the Padron registration regarding income taxes?


We had to show our NIE and passport and a document with our name and address on and a copy of the deeds to get the Padron in Polop in September 2020.

I thought getting an NIE was the first thing to do when arriving here, we got ours couple of years before we decided to move over.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

questionsforever said:


> if you have Padron only and no NIE or other residency application as an EU citizen is there any fiscal implications or you can still be fiscally resident in your home country and won't get any inquires from the Padron registration regarding income taxes?


You can only be on the padron if you have a NIE and can prove your address. If you are on the padron then your tax residency may be questioned at some point in the future.


----------



## questionsforever (Jan 15, 2021)

Just that in andalucia some city halls seem to accept padron without nie. My friend said they never asked for it at the scheduled meeting, although she had one. I thought fiscaly residency involved a treaty with the country you are/were formally fiscally resident in. I mean, has anyone had a tax agency ask them to prove that they were not fiscally resident in the other country anymore on terms of the tax treaty? do they just ask or there is a form where you say yes i am resident in spain, but also tax resident in my other country and I have more ties with that country?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You can have tax liabilities in countries you are not resident in but you cant have no tax liabilities in a country you are resident in. In short if you have registered in Spain as a resident you will need to declare all overseas assets plus submit a tax declaration yearly


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Demanding an NIE at a residence appointment is pointless and facile as the twin facts of having that appointment and a Padron are proof that you have one! 

For all intents and purposes residence in Spain equates to fiscal residency and that's it. 

Stop over thinking it, you'll only tie yourself in more knots than you seem to have already!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

MataMata said:


> Demanding an NIE at a residence appointment is pointless and facile as the twin facts of having that appointment and a Padron are proof that you have one!
> 
> For all intents and purposes residence in Spain equates to fiscal residency and that's it.
> 
> Stop over thinking it, you'll only tie yourself in more knots than you seem to have already!



Quite true. There are far too many people trying to interpret the rules to meet their needs. The basic rule now ( more than ever) : Spanish resident = tax declaration. For those after Brexit income levels are at Spanish tax levels so no excuse for non submission.


----------



## questionsforever (Jan 15, 2021)

but is Spanish residence = Padron registration?

could you for example register on Padron and then deregister after 6 months ? has anyone done that ?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

questionsforever said:


> but is Spanish residence = Padron registration?
> 
> could you for example register on Padron and then deregister after 6 months ? has anyone done that ?


Empadronamiento is not an official aspect of residency. Some offices ask for it before registration some ayutamientos will not put you on padron until you have residency ( which is the official approach). Obviously you can deregister from Padron at any time but given it's only usually considered valid for 3 months that seems unnecessary. However, having it does not mean you have residency!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

questionsforever said:


> but is Spanish residence = Padron registration?
> 
> could you for example register on Padron and then deregister after 6 months ? has anyone done that ?


No, it isn't


kaipa said:


> Empadronamiento is not an official aspect of residency. Some offices ask for it before registration some ayutamientos will not put you on padron until you have residency ( which is the official approach). Obviously you can deregister from Padron at any time but given it's only usually considered valid for 3 months that seems unnecessary. However, having it does not mean you have residency!!


Kaipa, your information here is not clear.
Sometimes you have to ask for proof that you are indeed "empadronado" in a particular town, so you go to the town hall and ask for a paper that states that (or possibly do it online). This paper usually has a validity of 3 months, not the "empadronamiento" itself.
You supposedly deregister if you move to another town, or if you leave Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> *Empadronamiento is not an official aspect of residency.* Some offices ask for it before registration some ayutamientos will not put you on padron until you have residency ( which is the official approach). Obviously you can deregister from Padron at any time but given it's only usually considered valid for 3 months that seems unnecessary. However, having it does not mean you have residency!!


It is for third country citizens


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> It is for third country citizens


If that is the case why do some ayuntamiento require residency Before putting you on padron?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> If that is the case why do some ayuntamiento require residency Before putting you on padron?


For EU citizens it's supposed to be resident registration then padrón - that was a rule change several years ago, although apparently not all ayuntamientos insist. 

For third country citizens the padrón cert is one of the documents required for TIE application, which is done upon arrival with visa in hand, of course!


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

questionsforever said:


> but is Spanish residence = Padron registration?
> 
> could you for example register on Padron and then deregister after 6 months ? has anyone done that ?


I'm not sure where your questions are leading and a little bit more information from you could help..... However, you can sign off the Padron any time you like and this is recommended if you're currently a Spanish resident that is returning to your home country.

As a non resident you should not be on the Padron and I don't see any benefit to you for being on it.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Signing on a padron is a defining act as it's a declaration that you habitually live in Spain which is why non residents and holiday home owners etc. should never be on one.

Legal and fiscal residency are something else but you can be assured that if and when you come to the attention of the Spanish tax man he will take the date of a first padron as the date of your arriving to live here and use it as a reference point for tax liabilities.


----------



## questionsforever (Jan 15, 2021)

so if you register on the padron it is assumed you have residency already?does it mean you can register on padron only after 6 months in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

questionsforever said:


> so if you register on the padron it is assumed you have residency already?does it mean you can register on padron only after 6 months in Spain?


If you are resident/living in Spain you should register on the padrón at the earliest opportunity. For an EU ctizen you should first register as resident at the extranjería, again at the earliest opportunity.

Nothing is assumed. Some ayuntamientos will happily let you register on the padrón (without having first registered at the extranjería) - which as has been said, effectively means that you have declared yourself to be living in Spain. _You still have to register at the extranjería as an EU citizen exercising treaty rights_ though.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

questionsforever said:


> so if you register on the padron it is assumed you have residency already?does it mean you can register on padron only after 6 months in Spain?


The whole Padron thing is a bit loaded.

We did our residency application in November after arriving in August. Alicante require the patron cert to process the application and will not even start it without.

We went into the town hall in Polop and with our limited Spanish asked and was told no.
I then explained it was for residencia and the lady just said. 'Oh Alicante Yes?' 
I agreed and she said Ok but you must come in with the TIE or we will remove you next time we go through the list.

Now however having to apply for visa's before you can even set foot here to live, I have no idea if Padron will be required (and until someone comes here and explains what they went through, we can only speculate)


----------



## questionsforever (Jan 15, 2021)

I read online , "

Things are different *if you will stay for more than 90 days*. You will then have to *register and obtain your certificate*, registering your address and demonstrating you have sufficient economic funds to sustain yourself in the country, providing a health insurance contract. "

this to me seems an inconsistency. if you are tax resident after 183 days and register at 90 days , can you then deregister at 183 minus 1 day and leave?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Barriej said:


> The whole Padron thing is a bit loaded.
> 
> We did our residency application in November after arriving in August. *Alicante require the patron cert to process the application and will not even start it without.*
> 
> ...


That's because you were applying for a TIE, albeit a 'Brexit Art. 50' version. 

The confusion lies because EU citizens are supposed to register as resident before the padrón, whereas for the TIE (even the Brexit Art. 50 version), the padrón cert is a required document.

Once all those still in the process of registration are finished, it will be clear for every department as to just what is required for British citizens - exactly the same as all other 3rd country citizens: Visa before arrival, then padrón, then TIE. 

Realistically, first applications for a TIE under the Art. 50 WA can't go on for more than a few more months, so why would ther ebe a whole lot of training done for those working in the OACs?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

questionsforever said:


> I read online , "
> 
> Things are different *if you will stay for more than 90 days*. You will then have to *register and obtain your certificate*, registering your address and demonstrating you have sufficient economic funds to sustain yourself in the country, providing a health insurance contract. "
> 
> this to me seems an inconsistency. if you are tax resident after 183 days and register at 90 days , can you then deregister at 183 minus 1 day and leave?


You can leave any time you like.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

questionsforever said:


> I read online , "
> 
> Things are different *if you will stay for more than 90 days*. You will then have to *register and obtain your certificate*, registering your address and demonstrating you have sufficient economic funds to sustain yourself in the country, providing a health insurance contract. "
> 
> this to me seems an inconsistency. if you are tax resident after 183 days and register at 90 days , can you then deregister at 183 minus 1 day and leave?


You're certainly living up to your username  ....I don't think that you've quoted accurately, perhaps you could include the link. Again, you can sign off the Padron anytime.

Last year UK government advice was that if you intend stay in Spain for over 90 days then you should register as *resident* in Spain, not just sign on the Padron. However, unless you can prove that you were living in Spain prior to 31st December 2020, it is now too late to do this under WA terms.

Now that the UK is a 3rd country the application to become Spanish resident must be started before you leave the UK.


----------



## questionsforever (Jan 15, 2021)

If you register on the padron, and then deregister at some point but do not actually leave the country (or address) right away , Do they check the apartment or request confirmation from the landlord in some time frame , like when you registered, to make sure someone left when they said they did?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

questionsforever said:


> If you register on the padron, and then deregister at some point but do not actually leave the country (or address) right away , Do they check the apartment or request confirmation from the landlord in some time frame , like when you registered, to make sure someone left when they said they did?


I must admit that I'm becoming rather concerned about your questions. What are you trying to do?


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

questionsforever said:


> If you register on the padron, and then deregister at some point but do not actually leave the country (or address) right away , Do they check the apartment or request confirmation from the landlord in some time frame , like when you registered, to make sure someone left when they said they did?


I wouldn't have thought so.

However, a friend of ours was explaining how, as a non resident, she ended up on the Padron. She had only recently bought her apartment in a small village and after a couple of months the police were knocking on her door. Not speaking Spanish she didn't fully understand what was being said and was relying on her Spanish neighbour that spoke a little English. The Police were asking if she lived there and to get registered with the townhall. They gave her a form with a lot of information in Spanish. Not knowing any better she instinctively obeyed the police she went to the local townhall to register. (I appreciate that this is anecdotal and I've never heard of this happening to anyone else but I have no reason to disbelieve her)


----------



## questionsforever (Jan 15, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> I must admit that I'm becoming rather concerned about your questions. What are you trying to do?


I'm trying to get my passport renewed, then leave. So i need to register and unregister at the padron within 6 months. Not sure if this will require cooperation of landlord both times, or what documents or if it's even possible for such a short period of time.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Why would your landlord be involved? You just deregister and leave.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

questionsforever said:


> I'm trying to get my passport renewed, then leave. So i need to register and unregister at the padron within 6 months. Not sure if this will require cooperation of landlord both times, or what documents or if it's even possible for such a short period of time.


If you're planning to leave anyway, why not just go home & renew your passport there?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> If you're planning to leave anyway, why not just go home & renew your passport there?


I was thinking that but if you have less than 6 months on it I dont think it is considered valid ' thanks to Fortress Britain!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> I was thinking that but if you have less than 6 months on it I dont think it is considered valid ' thanks to Fortress Britain!!!


questionsforever is from Romania.


----------



## questionsforever (Jan 15, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Why would your landlord be involved? You just deregister and leave.


I read the city hall will want a letter or something from the landlord.

and yes I do consider going home to renew if it's less hassle.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

questionsforever said:


> I read the city hall will want a letter or something from the landlord.
> 
> and yes I do consider going home to renew if it's less hassle.


I'd love to know where you're getting this information from. 

If you're leaving the country, just go to the ayuntamiento & tell them so & that you need to be removed from the padrón. 

That's all you have to do. 

If you don't live here, don't go on the padrón in the first place


----------

